# Samsung 25R has a new jacket



## drew

A new revision of the Samsung 25R's with a green jacket is out, the 25R6. These cells have the same specs as the original "smurf" but with a better cycle life. I think they need a new nickname 

http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...5187011-green-samsung-18650-25r5-vs-blue-25r2

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## VapingSquid

Lemons! 

Edit: or limes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Pixies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

goblins

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Hulk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dekardy

Shreks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tinks  As in Tinkerbell


----------



## Alex_123

Bamboos


----------



## BumbleBee

Zombie Smurfs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike

BumbleBee said:


> Zombie Smurfs



Just Zombies would work too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Batteries?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn

The colour make me think of *Minties* like:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Cream Soda's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

moonunit said:


> Cream Soda's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sodas sounds good


----------



## kelly22

Zombies


----------



## kev mac

drew said:


> A new revision of the Samsung 25R's with a green jacket is out, the 25R6. These cells have the same specs as the original "smurf" but with a better cycle life. I think they need a new nickname
> 
> http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...5187011-green-samsung-18650-25r5-vs-blue-25r2
> 
> View attachment 31613


Greenies


----------



## Yiannaki

Gazzacpt said:


> The Hulk


I'm with you on this one.

Let us call them "hulks"


----------



## VapingSquid

Frogs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Prefer the blue cos it just goes with Samsung.
Green is more like Panasonic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

zombies would work... hulks would imply that they are huge in capacity.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We should call them elves  To stick with the little imaginary people theme


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> We should call them elves  To stick with the little imaginary people theme

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 32379



But Zombies are dangerous  we dont want people thinking they're dangerous and that they will maul your face off


----------



## phanatik

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 32379



I agree with this. As they are new wraps of the smurfs, zombie smurfs still links it to the original.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

phanatik said:


> I agree with this. As they are new wraps of the smurfs, zombie smurfs still links it to the original.



Hmmmm Zombie Smurfs actually has a ring to it! Dammit! You guys win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> But Zombies are dangerous  we dont want people thinking they're dangerous and that they will maul your face off


I disagree, people _need_ to know that these things will eat your face if you don't treat them right

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

